# Triplets for Delilah..!!! (PIC heavy!)



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Delilah was not showing any signs of imminent labor, so I went to work from 12noon until 4pm as usual. She, of course, decided that THEN would be the perfect time to kid. Luckily, hubby was home, so he got to record the event for me.
I only got to witness the delivery of the 'placenta'. Oh joy. (Yes, I AM bummed!)

She had 2 boys and one girl. 
She was NOT a screamer. She was actually a VERY quiet kidder... Hubby didn't even know when she was delivering the first baby, and he was just in the next room.
And she was being a GOOD mom, until the afterbirth fell away, and then it was as if something 'snapped' in her head, and she decided she didn't want the babies near her. She actually hooked the white baby boy on her horn and tossed him a few feet, then tried going after another baby.... So yeah.... She re-joined her sister (who is due in a week and a half) back outside, and the babies are being bottle fed.
Since the boys are going to their new homes in a couple weeks, I only named the little girl.
I named her Serenity (staying with my theme of: Hope, Faith, and now, Serenity). She is absolutely adorable, but I'm not sure if I am going to be keeping her. I guess it depends on what Chloe gives me next week. 
Anyhow, below are some photos of the newborns, and there are a lot more in the link below. As well as some videos, and some, um, graphic photos of Delilah shedding the afterbirth. Those are very graphic, sorry.
http://s2.photobucket.com/user/paul...ats/Delilah/Delilahs Birth 2013?sort=2&page=1
Oh, and the woman in the photos is NOT me. She's a friend of mine who was thrilled to come over and see the babies!  She had fun bottle-feeding!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

So cute....congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Triple the cuteness! Congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats ! They are adorable


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Abra said:


> *snip* Delilah was not showing any signs of imminent labor, *snip*


Oh YES she was.... :snowlaugh: LOL, sorry. I couldn't help it!

Congratsies to you, for some absolutely ADORBALE babies! :angel2:


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I posted this in the 'Final Countdown" thread, but thought I would throw it in here as well. 

Ok, so per your request, here are the links to the Videos:
As I mentioned before, the first one arrived silently, and hubby caught the 2nd and 3rd.
Here is the birth of the 2nd baby, a buckling that Hubby named Copper.






And here is a link to the birth of the 3rd baby. Another buckling. Hubby named him Smoky.






*Enjoy.!!!*


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Oh YES she was.... :snowlaugh: LOL, sorry. I couldn't help it!


Yah Yah Yah! LOL
Hey, this was my first time!! LOL
There was NO amber goo! There was NO pawing! There was like, nothing other than she didnt want to eat! LOL
I thought I had at least a few hours! But Noooooooo!!!
So 

BUT, I do have to give her a medal for adhering to the "Doe's Code Of Honor" with FLYING COLORS.!!!


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Lol, _but_, when they don't eat they are in labor. 

My goats and sheep both don't stop eating. One of my ewes was in labor, and she would only get up if you put food in her bowl. LOL! The next morning, there was a head hanging out of her.  Ummm... yeah. Well, that is actually how it went.

The first birth I ever actually saw was one I had to assist with! With no one to help and tell me what to do! GAH!


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Congrats. I just knew those babies were going to come before you got home. I didn't think she was going to have three but I guess she proved me wrong. Good thing you're hubby was home. I wish my girls were so quiet. Mine scream like freaking lunatics. You'd think someone was ripping them in half.


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, the little white buckling went to a new home today...
I gave him away to a friend who had a depressed doe....
We graphed him onto a lamancha (4th time freshened, always a good mama). She had a stillborn doeling this morning and kept trying to 'wake' the baby up.... It was really sad...
We were worried she would reject him, but my friend had removed the dead baby, and then smeared a bum load of afterbirth on him and introduced them. She took to him like fish to water! It was SO cute! She started licking him and loving on him. And she even raised her leg to let him nurse!!!
He now has a LOVING mommy who is tickled pink to have him!!! 

And I feel like I did my good deed for the week! 
I loved seeing that girl all perked up, happy, and proud of 'her' baby! TOO CUTE!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

congrats : )


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

1 baby found a home..... 2 to go......
Although, I think Serenity might end up staying here! LOL


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Ash they are gorgeous!! Love Delilahs collar too  ! Contracts!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh that's wonderful about the lamancha and buckling. Little boy has a great momma now


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

I am happy he has a good mama too! 
And, it's one less mouth for me to feed! LOL Makes bottle feeding SO much easier!

And I know Jen! Those are collars are AWESOME aren't they?! 
I had one for each doe! 
I had 6 (bought them years ago), but I cant find my other ones for the life of me! LOL I am still missing 2. LoL So I have 3 here at home. One is on Chloe, one on Delilah, one waiting for Hope to grow up, and 2 missing somewhere.
The 6th collar I just HAD to send to 'someone' on here who had a goat SO BEAUTIFUL, that I just HAD to send her one of those collars!  *wink wink*
And let me tell you, that doe looks STUNNING in it!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

She sports it proudly, that's for sure!! It's like they have have their own "Best Friends" necklace...and they are on the other side of the country from each other...Pretty cool if you ask me!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

JenVise said:


> She sports it proudly, that's for sure!! It's like they have have their own "Best Friends" necklace...and they are on the other side of the country from each other...Pretty cool if you ask me!


Oh man!!!







You just gave it away that it was YOU.!!! :crazy:
LOL


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Rofl


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Lol I never once said it was me... You are in Alaska... Your goats are half way across the country from almost everyone on this forum! Silly girl!!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Oh... Um.... I..... :scratch:

Crabs!!!!
Well fine! I GAVE IT AWAY THEN! Sheesh!!!

LoL

_
*** mumbles to self : "Why do I always dig myself a hole I can't get out of???" ***
.
.
.
.

_


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Abra said:


> Oh... Um.... I..... :scratch:
> 
> Crabs!!!!
> Well fine! I GAVE IT AWAY THEN! Sheesh!!!
> ...


Lol you're awesome, Ash!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

No Jen! YOU are!!!
But Shhhhhhh!!!
Don't use the "awesome" word out loud!!!
People might get the wrong idea!
*whispers* I don't want to ruin my 'evil' rep!
Muahahaha!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Mum's the word!!!


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

Hope the kiddos are feeling better, btw! I hate when my babies are sick! However, If you're gonna pick a sick day...You're daughter couldn't have picked a better one!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL Laura! You're pretty awesome too!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww, go on.....lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

^ LOL!


Congrats on your beautiful kids!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Jen , its just your post , "mums the word" and your signature picture !!
It just struck me silly , lolol I cant stop laughing


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

LOL they do kind of go together, don't they! I never noticed it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

So adorable  It just makes you smile


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

But , your awesome too Jen....... :cheers:


----------



## JenVise (Dec 7, 2012)

AWWWW.... we are all flipping awesome!! Oh wait... Except Ash... She is EVIL!  (see... I'm doing damage control and saving your rep here!)


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

OOoh! Me likey Jen! LOL :hi5:
E.A.!!! Stands for Evil Ash, and sounds like a Donkey Call! LOL EEeee Aaaawwww
It's freaky how much it suits me.!!! :hammer:

And I got 1 major reason we are ALL beaming SUPER AWESOMENESS..!!!
GOAT LOVE.!!!!!!!!!!!!
Or is it goat obsession..???
Passion?
Goaty OTC.???
Ah Heck! It's GOATS ALL THE WAY baby.!!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oye !


----------

